# Cockatiel and budgie/probleme getting along



## lukassaysnault (Aug 9, 2012)

So I have had a budgie for a few weeks before i got my 'tiel. When ever they get close together the lunge at each other with their beaks. This is normal behavior for my tiel, he does this alot but he dosnt really bit. Its more like a fals charge type of thing. The problem is that it is scaring my budgie as he thinks he is getting atacked. Any ideas how I can help them get along?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Are you keeping them in separate cages? If so, keeping the cages side by side will help them get used to being fairly close together, without the risk of attacking each other.


----------



## lukassaysnault (Aug 9, 2012)

no they are in the same cage, its a pretty big cage so they kind of just stay away from each other, unless they are eating, they sometimes eat together without the pecking


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

A big cage gives two birds who don't like each other very much enough space to get away from each other when they need to, so this is a workable arrangement. But separate side by side cages would probably be less stressful, since each bird is perfectly safe from the other this way. They could still have out of cage play time together.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27104

Please read through this sticky. Keeping two species of birds together can end up in harm coming to one bird or the other. Two separate side by side cages with supervised out of cage time might be the way to go. Tiels have a personal bubble that they don't like invaded and budgies don't really understand that. This can cause issues and the tiel may hurt the budgie one day.


----------

